#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Is masturbatie toegestaan in de islam?

## Aicha19

Is masturbatie toegestaan in de islam? 



Vraag: Asalamoe alleikoem warahmatoe allahie wabarakatohoe, Mijn vraag luidt als volgt. Door de vele rampspoeden waar wij aan blootgesteld zijn, is sex een groot probleem voor jongeren. Mag men zich masturberen om de seksuele lusten te dempen? Dank u 


Antwoord:

Bismillahi Rahmmani Rahiem 

En laat degenen, die geen mogelijkheid tot trouwen vinden, zich kuis houden totdat Allah hen uit Zijn overvloed verrijkt (24:33). 

Hayaa is een combinatie van schaamte en verlegenheid. Hayaa is een eigenschap die een persoon in staat stelt om juist te handelen, aangenaam te zijn in de omgang, om zich verre te houden van wat slecht en schadelijk is. Iemand die deze eigenschap bezit zal geen slaaf zijn van lusten en begeerten en zal zich niet willen bezighouden met zaken die zijn geloof op de een of andere manier zullen schaden. Als men zich niet meer schaamt tegenover zichzelf en tegenover zijn medemens hoe zal zijn schaamte dan zijn tegenover Zijn schepper. 

Veel jongeren houden zich wel aan de regel geen sex voor het huwelijk maar zoeken naar een andere oplossing om hun lusten toch op de een of andere manier te bevredigen. We spreken hier dan over masturbatie. In de islam is masturberen haram (verboden) en moet vermeden worden. Allah geeft in de Qor-aan aan hoe men zijn lusten mag bevredigen : 

En degenen die hun kuisheid bewaken, Behalve tegenover hun echtgenotes en hun slavinnen, dan worden zij niet verweten. Maar wie meer dan dat wensen: zij zijn degenen die de overtreders zijn. (23:5-6-7) 

Abdullaah ibn Mas'ood ra heeft gezegd dat de profeet eens zei :"O jongeren, diegenen van jullie die in staat is om te trouwen, moet trouwen. En wie daar niet in staat is moet gaan vasten..." Uit de hadith kunnen we halen dat degenen die niet kunnen trouwen het beste kunnen vasten om hun lusten te kunnen onderdrukken. Masturbatie is een manier om je seksuele gevoelens te kunnen bevredigen zonder dat je omgang hebt met een man of vrouw. Masturbatie kan toch vele gevolgen hebben ook al lijkt het niet zo. De gevolgen kunnen lichaamlijk en geestelijk zijn. 

Sjeikh Bin Baaz Moge Allah's barmhartigheid op zijn ziel dalen heeft het volgende gezegd hierover: "de geheimelijk gewoonte (al 3aadah assierieyya) is het bereiken van erectie door middel van de hand wat niet toegestaan is en een schadelijk werking op de mens groot is. Het is een zonde en onrecht tegenover het lichaam. Er is geneeskundig vastgesteld dat masturbatie vele ziekten veroorzaakt die blijvend zijn. We zullen een aantal van die ziektes opnoemen. De scherpheid van het gezichsvermogen worden verminderd. Tevens veroorzaakt het zwakheid op de zenuwenstelsel, de geslachtsdelen groeien niet goed, een aandoening in de teelballen waarbij de man heel snel een erectie kan krijgen en de onderste deel aan de wervelkolom verzwakt waardoor men regelmatig rugpijn krijgt tevens worden het sperma (maniey) van dik en troebel naar doorzichtige zwakke water waar de spermacellen ontbreken Dit beinvloed het nageslacht, waarbij de kinderen zwak en dunnetjes worden geboren en zo blijven, de hersenen kunnen zo beinvloed worden wat als gevolg heeft dat het denkvermogen vermindert." 

Wat het geloof betreft het kan je imaan verzwakken. Masturbatie kan leiden naar nog meer haram. Het kan bijvoorbeeld leiden naar zina, men zou nieuwsgieriger kunnen worden en naar verboden films of foto's kijken waar obscene beelden getoond worden die nog meer leiden naar zina. Het kan bijvoorbeeld ook zijn dat men een gebed mist omdat ie ghoesl (grote wassing) moet verrichten en daardoor elke keer lui van wordt. 

Zoals de profeet gezegd heeft ligt de oplossing in een huwelijk en in het vasten. Het kan natuurlijk zo zijn dat iemand niet de mogelijkheden heeft om te trouwen en het vasten degelijk zwaar vind. Als we ons bezig houden met ibaada (aanbidding) zal men afleiding kunnen vinden inshaa Allah. Voordat men gaat slapen kan men wat Qor-aan gaan lezen en doua's (smeekbedes) doen en zoals de profeet aanbevolen heeft op de rechterzijde te slapen. 

We kunnen weer eens wijsheid halen uit het verbod van Allah swt, Hij heeft masturbatie voor ons verboden omdat het gevolgen heeft voor ons. Allah swt wilt met Zijn Barmhartigheid niets anders doen dan ons die gevolgen besparen. 

Als je je niet schaamt tegenover Allah en zonder enige schaamte zondes durft te begaan en de regels van de ethiek te schenden dan mis je zeker elke basis voor een goede relatie tot Allah. Gevoel voor schaamte tegen overjezelf is zo verdwenen doordat je makkelijker omgaat met het begaan van zondes. 

De profeet heeft wel eens gezegd: "Schaamte is een onderdeel van het geloof en de plaats van het geloof is in het paradijs. En schaamteloosheid is onderdeel van grofheid en de plaats van grofheid is in de hel." (Ahmad en Tirmidzi) Allah weet het het beste

----------


## G-zus

Hallo Aicha, hoe moet ik de volgende hadith lezen, kan je me daar wat uitleg over geven aub?

Book 1, Number 0181: 
Narrated Busrah daughter of Safwan: 
Abdullah ibn AbuBakr reported that he heard Urwah say: I entered upon Marwan ibn al-Hakam. We mentioned things that render the ablution void. Marwan said: Does it become void by touching the penis? Urwah replied: This I do not know. Marwan said: Busrah daughter of Safwan reported to me that she heard the Messenger of Allah (peace_be_upon_him) say: *He who touches his penis should perform ablution.* 
Book 1, Number 0182: 
Narrated Talq: 
We came upon the Prophet of Allah (peace_be_upon_him). A man came to him: he seemed to be a bedouin. He said: Prophet of Allah, what do you think about a man who touches his penis after performing ablution? He (peace_be_upon_him) replied: *That is only a part of his body.* 

Zou dit betrekking kunnen hebben op masturbatie?

Groet

----------


## ilhem an nour

Nou, nou,

het lijkt wel alsof het alleen maar lichamelijke gevolgen heeft voor de man en niet voor de vrouw. Bovendien zie ik het verschil niet tussen ejaculatie veroorzaakt door geslachtsgemeenschap en door zelfbevrediging. Het frequent hebben van geslachtsgemeenschap kan net zo goed het aantal spermazotoden verminderen als zelfbevrediging en de kwaliteit van de spermazotoden blijkt uit het feit dat soebhan'Allah de zwakken de eicel niet zullen bereiken. Wat voor genetische ziekten een mannelijke cel bevat: Allahoe 'alem en is geen medisch aantoonbaar gevolg van zelfbevrediging. Natuurlijk zal Allah degenen straffen die zich niet aan zijn wetten houden, maar Hij schenkt ook vergiffenis aan wie Hij wil. De medische opsomming vormen dus mijns inziens een zwak argument om zelfbevrediging haram te doen zijn en behoort in het straatje van angst in boezemen, in tegenstelling tot de geestelijke gevolgen. Discipline staat uiteindelijk ook ten dienste van de mens.

----------


## Aicha19

Tja zelfbevrediging is nou eenmaal haram. Zelfs in het Christendom. Maakt niks uit wat we daar van vinden, is nou eenmaal haram. Wa allahoe alem.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Verboden vruchten smaken het best.
> 
> Ed*


stier  :schok:

----------


## idris

Zoals in alles, heel simpel, zorg ervoor dat je geen slaaf van jezelf wordt!

----------


## Hamza-T

Hoe komen al die mensen er toch allemaal bij dat masturbatie haram is, veel geleerden en scholingen zeggen dat het makroeh is sommigen zeggen zelfs moebah en sommigen haram, is het soms geloofwaardiger voor mensen om iets haram te noemen.
Dit is dan wel een vreemd gegeven daar ik gezegd heb dat democratie kufr is en stemmen op een democratische partij haram is, en vele mensen hier dit niet konden 'accepteren'.

----------


## Oujdi_27

ik ben het volstrekt met jullie oneens. Ik ben het wel met Ilhem eens dat discipline de mens dient, dat is zeker waar. maar dat heeft naar mijnidee geen betrekking op masturbatie in dit geval. Ik zeg zelf altijd TEVEEL van iets is nooit goed...dat is hier ook het geval. Ik moet jullie wel zeggen dat het af en toe (dus met mate) masturberen of gemeenschap voorkomt vele problemen, dit in zowel sociaal maatschappelijk aspect als medisch.

sociaal maatschappelijk: voorkomt opeenhoping van frustraties wat kan leiden tot aggressief gedrag.

medisch: het regelmatig verversen van de zaad van de man(dmv masturberen of gemeenschap) voorkomt prostaatkanker moge allah ons hiervoor behoeden.

p.s. dit is geen promotieverhaal maar informatie die op betrouwbare sites heb gelezen.

----------


## naam

> Is masturbatie toegestaan in de islam? 
> 
> Er is geneeskundig vastgesteld dat masturbatie vele ziekten veroorzaakt die blijvend zijn. We zullen een aantal van die ziektes opnoemen. De scherpheid van het gezichsvermogen worden verminderd. Tevens veroorzaakt het zwakheid op de zenuwenstelsel, de geslachtsdelen groeien niet goed, een aandoening in de teelballen waarbij de man heel snel een erectie kan krijgen en de onderste deel aan de wervelkolom verzwakt waardoor men regelmatig rugpijn krijgt tevens worden het sperma (maniey) van dik en troebel naar doorzichtige zwakke water waar de spermacellen ontbreken Dit beinvloed het nageslacht, waarbij de kinderen zwak en dunnetjes worden geboren en zo blijven, de hersenen kunnen zo beinvloed worden wat als gevolg heeft dat het denkvermogen vermindert."


SOLO SEX

BIJNA IEDEREEN DOET HET MAAR BIJNA NIEMAND PRAAT EROVER. IS MASTURBEREN NOG EEN TABOE?

Uit onderzoek blijkt dat de meeste mensen van tijd tot tijd masturberen. een gedeelte hiervan schaamt zich ervoor of voelt zich schuldig of vies. Vrouwen doen het in mindere mate dan mannen. Veel vrouwen hebben hun eigen vagina nog niet ontdekt en voelen zich er ongemakkelijk bij. Bij mannen ligt dat wat makkelijker; de penis is makkelijk te ontdekken omdat hij aan de buitenkant ligt. Mannen denken ook vaker aan seks dan vrouwen. ze zijn makkelijker te prikkelen. Bij de vrouwen moet je echt op onderzoek uit. over het algemeen hebben vrouwen ook minder vaak zin in seks dan mannen dus doen zij het minder.

Genot door seks is bij veel vrouwen nog steeds iets wat ze krijgen van de partner en niet iets wat ze zichzelf kunnen geven. Masturberen geeft aan dat je los van een partner seksuele behoeftes hebt en dat voelt nog onwennig aan, al weten we inmiddels dat het normaal is. Waar nog wel een taboe op rust is bij mensen met een relatie. Ze vinden het vaak moeilijk om hun partner te vertellen dat ze ook solo seks hebben. Ze voelen het als een soort vreemdgaan maar dat is het niet, het is gewoon een andere vorm van seks. Het kan een hele prettige ervaring zijn je lichaam zelf te ontdekken, zodat je weet wat je lekker vind en wat niet. Dat kan je dan ook aan je partner kan leren, mocht hij/zij bij jou niet de juiste snaar weten te vinden.

Veel vrouwen kunnen geen orgasme krijgen omdat ze niet weten hoe hun eigen lichaam werkt omdat ze nog nooit gemasturbeerd hebben. Ze ervaren stimulatie van de clitoris tijdens het vrijen vaak als onaangenaam en pijnlijk. Terwijl vrouwen die weten dat bij maximale opwinding de clitoris gevoelig wordt, dat ook aan hun partner kunnen vertellen. Ben je single dan kan het heel ontspannen werken. Als je solo seks hebt kan het je tot een bepaalde rust brengen. Je hoeft dan ook niet perse op de versiertour om tot een lekker orgasme te komen.

Masturbatie gaat vaak samen met opwinding, gedachten, beelden en fantasien. De meest voorkomende fantasien zijn; seks met vreemden, met meerdere mensen, in onderdanige/dominante positie, spannende avontuurtjes met de kans gesnapt te worden, en natuurlijk via boekjes, films & internet.
Masturbatie heeft niets te maken met het hebben van een partner of niet; het is een uitdrukking van de liefde die je voelt voor je eigen lichaam.

Waarom doen vrouwen het?
* als ze geen relatie hebben en geen zin hebben in een snel avontuurtje met wie dan ook. totdat ze mr right hebben gevonden slaan ze liever de hand aan zichzelf.
* sommige vrouwen raken net als mannen snel opgewonden door een of andere gebeurtenis en in een opwelling weten ze zichzelf tot een hoogtepunt te brengen.
* sommige vrouwen hebben een relatie waar hun man/vriend de juiste plekjes nog niet heeft weten te vinden of hun man/vriend interesseert zich niet voor bevrediging.
* sommige vrouwen kunnen op geen enkele andere manier een orgasme bereiken dan zichzelf te bevredigen.


Hoe doen ze het?
Fantasien, gedachten, opwinding, dildo's, vibrators en de douchekop.

Waarom doen mannen het?
* soms is het gewoon makkelijker dan een vrouw verleiden, voorspel etc.
* soms hebben mannen er gewoon zin in, lekker alleen tijd voor henzelf!
* sommige mannen raken snel opgewonden en trekken zich even terug om lekker tot rust te komen.
* sommige mannen leggen moeilijk contact.

feiten en fabels

Feiten
* jongeren doen meer aan masturbatie dan ouderen
* de meeste vrouwen komen d.m.v. masturberen sneller tot * * een orgasme dan door seks.
* single vrouwen masturberen meer dan vrouwen met relaties.
* mannen gebruiken vaker erotisch materiaal als ze masturberen, vrouwen hebben vaker fantasien.
* vrouwen gebruiken vaker een hulpmiddel

fabels
* masturberen is ongezond
* vrouwen die een seksrelatie hebben masturberen niet

----------


## knuppeltje

> SOLO SEX
> 
> * de meeste vrouwen komen d.m.v. masturberen sneller tot * * een orgasme dan door seks.


 :potver:

----------


## Merciful

ik heb het ook ik krijg altijd die 'hormonen bui' en dan besef ik niet wat ik doe ik probeer en want ik klaar ben mastuberen heb ik altijd en schuldgevoel ik wil ook stoppen iemand met tips??

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

> ik heb het ook ik krijg altijd die 'hormonen bui' en dan besef ik niet wat ik doe ik probeer en want ik klaar ben mastuberen heb ik altijd en schuldgevoel ik wil ook stoppen iemand met tips??


Tip: hou op je er schuldig over te voelen. Het is namelijk niet iets waarover je je schuldig hoeft te voelen.

----------


## eindwerk

kan soms bevrijdend zijn

----------


## Eemland

Nu snap ik waarom 99% van de ouderen een bril nodig hebben!

----------


## LouKarim

Pervert

----------


## khalid1999

Voor hen die zeggen dat masturberen mag schaam je en doe onderzoek en je zult er achter komen en trouwens het js echt gevaarlijk om verkeerde kennis te delen dus Let op wat je zegt

----------

